# 1911 c3



## CNJSTEVE (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope to be picking up my C3 tomorrow, can't wait. Anyone here own this gun? Any input on ammo or anything else I might want/need to know? 

Thanks!!


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

No input, but please post pics.


----------



## CNJSTEVE (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sig 1911 c3*

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase additional magazines that have that little pad on the bottom? Sorry for seeming a little stupid but I'm not sure what it is called.
I'm calling Sig tomorrow but wanted to through it out here as well.

Thanks,


----------

